# Wasserkühlung für den PC kosten Faktor ?



## Noofuu (14. November 2015)

*Wasserkühlung für den PC kosten Faktor ?*

Also ich frage hier für meinen Bruder ihm ist sein PC einfach nicht leise genug  dazu kommt das er auch noch recht Warm wird.

-CPU i7 4790K momentan gekühlt durch einen Thermaltake HR Macho
-Grafikkarte 980Ti Zotac AMP Extreme (Ab 60° dreht der Kühler gut auf das nervt ihn)
-Gehäuse BeQuiet Silent Base 800

Es sollte eine gute wasser Kühlung bzw Komponenten sein er möchte halt wissen wie Teuer das ganze werden würde.
Da ich ihm die wohl einbauen werde möchte ich auch gerne wissen was ich da zu beachten habe, mit einer Wasserkühlung habe ich mich bis jetzt nicht befasst.


----------



## SpatteL (14. November 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für den PC kosten Faktor ?*

Wasserkühlungsguide - (Stand 2014) 
Wakü-Beispielkonfigurationen (Stand: 03.12.2013) 
Wie erstelle ich einen Zusammenstellungs-/Beratungsthread richtig? Bitte erst lesen dann schreiben!

Minimum 400€

MfG


----------



## Soulsnap (14. November 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für den PC kosten Faktor ?*

Und mit 400 ist man da noch eher am unteren Ende.


----------



## Chinaquads (14. November 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für den PC kosten Faktor ?*

Wenn ihm die Graka zu laut wird, dann kann er die Lüfter doch mit dem Afterburner drosseln.

Um das Setup LEISE zu kühlen, brauchst du 2 360er Radiatoren, Preis kannste dir selber ausrechnen:

Pumpe: 80 €
Radiatoren: 150 €
CPU Kühler: 50 €
GPU Kühler: 100 €
AGB: 30 €
Schlüche etc. 40 €
Lüfter für Radiatoren: 6x15 € = 90 €

Macht unterm Strich: 540 €


----------



## Baker79 (14. November 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für den PC kosten Faktor ?*

Aus persöhnlicher Erfahrung kann ich dir (euch) als Einsteiger zur Not auch die AlphaCool Cool Answer NexXxoS-Sets empfehlen. https://geizhals.de/?cat=coolwsets&...er&xf=4009_240mm~4009_360mm~4009_480mm#xf_top

Wenn Ihr CPU und Graka kühlen wollt, empfiehlt sich da aber mindestens ein 360er Set mit zusätzlichem Graka-Kühler.


----------



## Noxxphox (14. November 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für den PC kosten Faktor ?*

faustfoemel 80-100w pro 120mm... also ist man mit 360 schon zimlich an dr grenze... würde 2x 240 nehm oder mehr


----------



## Noofuu (14. November 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für den PC kosten Faktor ?*

Ist ja schon viel Geld so eine Wasserkühlung da ich mich nie damit befasst habe bin ich schon überrascht, ich werde ihm das so mitteilen 

Danke für die hilfreichen Informationen


----------



## Lios Nudin (14. November 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für den PC kosten Faktor ?*



Baker79 schrieb:


> Aus persöhnlicher Erfahrung kann ich dir (euch) als Einsteiger zur Not auch die AlphaCool Cool Answer NexXxoS-Sets empfehlen. https://geizhals.de/?cat=coolwsets&...er&xf=4009_240mm~4009_360mm~4009_480mm#xf_top
> 
> Wenn Ihr CPU und Graka kühlen wollt, empfiehlt sich da aber mindestens ein 360er Set mit zusätzlichem Graka-Kühler.



Wobei hier nur die Varianten mit D5 Pumpe interessant sind, alle anderen werden durch den Laufwerks-AGB lauter als nötig.

Unterscheiden sich in der Radiatorendicke UT - XT - ST:

Alphacool NexXxoS Cool Answer 480 D5/UT (11123)
Alphacool NexXxoS Cool Answer 480 D5/XT (11140)
Alphacool NexXxoS Cool Answer 480 D5/ST (11136)
Alphacool NexXxoS Cool Answer 360 D5/UT (11122)
Alphacool NexXxoS Cool Answer 360 D5/XT (11139)
Alphacool NexXxoS Cool Answer 360 D5/ST (11135)

+GPU Block, weitere Anschlüsse und Schlauch.


----------



## Noxxphox (14. November 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für den PC kosten Faktor ?*

naja ich hab für meine knapp 1k ausgegeben....
da war der grafikarten waserküler nonuch dabei da die 680 mit waküler bilig später bei ebay erstanden wurde....

2x 480er radiatoren
15x nb pl2
1x laing pumpe
1x ek pumpen deckel
1x ek xres 250ml
5m 13/11 schlauch
einige 13/11er fitings


----------



## Baker79 (14. November 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für den PC kosten Faktor ?*



Noxxphox schrieb:


> faustfoemel 80-100w pro 120mm... also ist man mit 360 schon zimlich an dr grenze... würde 2x 240 nehm oder mehr



Deswegen schrieb ich ja auch "mindestens". Ich selbst nutze seit einem Jahr das 360 DDC/XT-Set und kühle damit nur meinen I5 4670K.


----------



## Noxxphox (14. November 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für den PC kosten Faktor ?*

jajud nen 360er nur für cpu is ja schon fast overkill^^
aber er sagte ja was von leise... da reicht der 360er bei vollast ned... mir wärs aufjedenfall zu laut


----------



## Trash123 (15. November 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für den PC kosten Faktor ?*

Und noch die Frage, ob das Case für eine WaKü geeignet ist...


----------



## chischko (15. November 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für den PC kosten Faktor ?*

Ich denke die lauteste Komponente an deinem System ist die GPU (spreche aus leidiger Erfahrung mit der 980 TI AMP! Extreme)... für die gibt es keinen Fullcover Wasserkühler nach meinem letzten Kenntnisstand...


----------



## Noofuu (15. November 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für den PC kosten Faktor ?*

Ja das lauteste ist die GPU, ab 60° geht das Teil so ab wenn man ein Headset auf hat geht es ja.
Aber man spielt auch schonmal über seine Lautsprecher und das nervt doch schon, etwas entäuschend das die karte für den Preis so ein lärm macht, ich habe sie ja auch im PC.


----------



## Noxxphox (15. November 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für den PC kosten Faktor ?*

naja für sowas gibgs liquid extasy.. di fertigen dir den kphler an... kostet aber natürlich auch


----------



## Lios Nudin (15. November 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für den PC kosten Faktor ?*

Wenn es nur um die Grafikkarte geht und kein GPU-Fullcover passt:

-Arctic Accelero Hybrid III-140 + Generic VRM-Heatsink (ACACC00020A)

Kühlt laut der PCGH 12/2015 eine 980Ti mit 300W besser (*auch die VRMs*) und leiser als eine Morpheus, Xtreme IV und Co. Das wäre in jedem Fall mal eine Verbesserung gegenüber dem verbauten Luftkühler.


----------



## Noofuu (15. November 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für den PC kosten Faktor ?*



Lios Nudin schrieb:


> Wenn es nur um die Grafikkarte geht und kein GPU-Fullcover passt:
> 
> -Arctic Accelero Hybrid III-140 + Generic VRM-Heatsink (ACACC00020A)
> 
> Kühlt laut der PCGH 12/2015 eine 980Ti mit 300W besser (*auch die VRMs*) und leiser als eine Morpheus, Xtreme IV und Co. Das wäre in jedem Fall mal eine Verbesserung gegenüber dem verbauten Luftkühler.



Ist der Kühler der dabei ist auch gut oder sollte man direkt einen anderen nehmen?


----------



## Noxxphox (15. November 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für den PC kosten Faktor ?*

hate den hybrid 1 auf ner 670 und der war schon gut... was ich so gelesen habe wurde die kühlleistung weiterhin verbesert...hab den 2er und 3er jedoch nie getestet...
nur auf dauert hat mich die surrende fast leicht klackernde pumpe genervt, meine richtige wakü pumpe jetzt ist viel leiser... da das mit der pumpe aber eh glückspil is bei solchen kowaküs (auch wen sichd anscheinend mitlerweile verbeser hat) kann mans ja mal versuchn


----------



## Lios Nudin (15. November 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für den PC kosten Faktor ?*



koMahR schrieb:


> Ist der Kühler der dabei ist auch gut oder sollte man direkt einen anderen nehmen?



Wieso möchtest du den Kühler tauschen? Der Hybrid ist nicht modular aufgebaut. Du kannst lediglich die Lüfter wechseln, was aber laut dem PCGH Test nicht nötig ist, da sie regelbar sind und leiser arbeiten als bei AiO-Waküs normalerweise üblich ist.


----------



## Noofuu (15. November 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für den PC kosten Faktor ?*

Es  war auch der Lüfter gemeint, da habe ich mich verschrieben.


----------



## Chinaquads (16. November 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für den PC kosten Faktor ?*

Alphacool fertig kostenlos eine fullcover an, sofern dieser noch nicht im system ist. Dauert aber bis zu 8 Wochen.


----------



## Noxxphox (16. November 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für den PC kosten Faktor ?*

hm?
bissl mehr info das wäre fpr meinen zweitpc nömlich auch interesant.... brauch fpr die gpu nömlichn nochn fullcover...

aba da gibts iwelche heftigen bedingungen oder?


----------



## SpatteL (16. November 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für den PC kosten Faktor ?*

Alphacool - CPU Kühlung und Wasserkühlung sowie PC-Cooling und Silent-PC Artikel von Alphacool - Send it and get one cooler for free

Einfach mal Anfragen.
Wenn da noch keiner geplant ist und einigermaßen viel versprechend ist, sollte es klappen.

MfG


----------



## Noxxphox (16. November 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für den PC kosten Faktor ?*

ahh also aus eigennutz xD
jajud im zweitpc ist ne alte 670 für die es kein fullcover gibt...das ist nimmer retabel und somit für die volkommen sinnlos


----------



## Sebbi12392 (16. November 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für den PC kosten Faktor ?*

Hm hab selber das Silent Base 800 mit Wakü und muss sagen intern wirds Extrem eng mit Radiatoren. 
Wenn du mindestens 1 Festplattenkäfig verbaust kannst du nur einen 240er oben (280er kann schon zu eng werden für Stromanschlüsse der CPU oben am Mainboard) hinten einen 120er und vorne einen 140er. 
Ob du vorne einen 280er reinbekommst wenn du alle Festplattenkäfige ausbaust wage ich zu bezweifeln wegen den Umlenkkammern der Radiatoren.

Von daher würde ich auch zu nem MORA raten.

Vorteil: Kühlt besser und leiser, du kannst die Schläuche besser und schöner innen verlegen und hast innen keine Radis die sich gegenseitig aufheizen.

Werd ich jetzt zumindest so machen.

MfG


----------



## SpatteL (16. November 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für den PC kosten Faktor ?*



Noxxphox schrieb:


> ahh also aus eigennutz xD
> jajud im zweitpc ist ne alte 670 für die es kein fullcover gibt...das ist nimmer retabel und somit für die volkommen sinnlos


Naja, wegen ein oder zwei kühlen werden die da nicht anfangen. ^^

MfG


----------



## Chinaquads (17. November 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für den PC kosten Faktor ?*

Na klaro, die bauen dir einen gratis und schicken die den zu! Du musst lediglich deine graka einsenden, diese wird dann gescannt und die nach 2-3 Wochen wieder zurückgesendet. Dann weitere 6-8 Wochen später gibts den fullcover Wasserkühler.


----------



## Noxxphox (17. November 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für den PC kosten Faktor ?*



Chinaquads schrieb:


> Na klaro, die bauen dir einen gratis und schicken die den zu! Du musst lediglich deine graka einsenden, diese wird dann gescannt und die nach 2-3 Wochen wieder zurückgesendet. Dann weitere 6-8 Wochen später gibts den fullcover Wasserkühler.


letzte frage dazu... meinst das geht mit allen kartn?
hab none auch nonne 275 hier die ich haupsäxhlich zum benchen nutze.... aber sie soll als ersatzkarte dien... weist zufällig ob für so alte kartn auch noch das angebot gilt?


----------



## Joungmerlin (17. November 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für den PC kosten Faktor ?*



Noxxphox schrieb:


> letzte frage dazu... meinst das geht mit allen kartn?
> hab none auch nonne 275 hier die ich haupsäxhlich zum benchen nutze.... aber sie soll als ersatzkarte dien... weist zufällig ob für so alte kartn auch noch das angebot gilt?


Für so alte Karten bieten Sie es nicht mehr an.


----------



## Chinaquads (17. November 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für den PC kosten Faktor ?*

Am besten anrufen und nachfragen. LG


----------



## Noxxphox (17. November 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für den PC kosten Faktor ?*

damn schade xD
 merci für die auskunnft^^


----------

